# Windows 98 - Change 16 bits color to 32 bits



## krusgin (Mar 2, 2009)

I just reinstalled windows 98 on my new hard drive and I cannot change the 16 bits of color to 32 bitsin the settings. My only two choices are 16 bits and two color. How can I change this?


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

if you had the choice prior to the reinstall then you need the driver to get back your full video settings


----------



## kenny111111 (Dec 11, 2008)

try this. put your 98 disk in cd drive.. double click my computer..double click98 disk..window opens up..click BROWSE THIS CD..double click drivers..double click display..try one of the drivers listed.. (mine was neomagic)
good luck
kenny


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

"16-bit high color" is plenty. There's no need to use "32-bit true color". You won't be able to see the difference, and it only puts more of a load on that old computer and its display adapter.

Are you sure it's not "2-color" and "16-color" that you currently have a choice of? Is the color dull and washed out, and is the resolution stuck on 640 X 480?

You reinstalled Windows 98, so the driver for the display adapter likely needs to be installed.

Are you using Windows 98 or Windows 98SE? What's the description of the display adapter? 

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Antimath (Feb 6, 2008)

Try and find out what graphics card you're using (check the BIOS at boot or open up the PC), and then look for the driver online, somewhere like driverguide.com might be good if not the card's manufacturer. But try Kenny's method first. (assuming you've not the card's disk somewhere around!)

Once you've the driver you need to change your video adapter (as I recall you select the "advanced" button, or work along the tabs to find the video option - it's another clickable button!) Then you browse and select your driver file at its location.

It's possible you may even find an executable online that will install the driver for you.

Once you've the right driver installed you should hopefully then have more colour options open up to you. I don't think True colour ever came available to me until i'd first reset the resolution to high colour or whatever it is though.


----------

